# Focke-Wulf Fw 190F-9 FINISHED!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I forgot to post the pictures of the finished model on here, this one was actually finished weeks ago.

Its the Tamiya 1/48 scale Fw 190F-9 with bomb loading cart and crew.

The model was built 100% O.O.B. including using the kits decals (they were actually quite good) and the model was painted with Model Master enamels.









































Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice, as always.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome Sauce!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I always get the impression your planes are the real thing! Nice work!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

More pictures of this model...









































Agentsmith


----------

